# The "everyone must have one" SKX007



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

Had one, took it to the pool.

Now it's in bits..

So looking for a used Seiko SKX007.

They do seem hard to find in recent times. Any hints welcome..


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104156-fs-modded-oo7/&do=embed


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104156-fs-modded-oo7/&do=embed
> 
> That's me seeing if it's available... but it's not :-(


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What do you mean it's in bits ? Did a shark attack you or something ?
:tongue:


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

gimli said:


> What do you mean it's in bits ? Did a shark attack you or something ?
> :tongue:


 I bought one ages ago from this forum, and I loved it. So nice to wear, and then I made the classic mistake of swimming in it, and water ingress occurred. So I took it to bits as best I could, and I've not had the skills of bravery to try and put it back together. I've been missing it every since.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wait. How did a DIVER watch get water inside ? :swoon:

Try to store all the pieces somewhere safe. One day you might have the patience and knowledge of putting it back together (a cleaning and oiling will be required though).


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

My 007 needs have now been met... At least when the postman comes..


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Chris_Dixon said:


> My 007 needs have now been met... At least when the postman comes..


 :thumbsup:


----------

